# will ammo drop in price after the war ??



## toolboxluis (Jul 23, 2008)

i am interested to now if the .223 or the 5.56 will drop in price after the war i wont be able to afford large amounts if this keep going on 
at list .22lr still cheap and 9mm are still some what reasonable but DAME .45 is so expensive now
that is why i am switching rifles i am getting an AK-47 or AK-74 the ammo in wolf brand is 1/3 of AR ammo so i can buy 3 times more 7.62x39 (AK-47) 
or 5.45x39(AK-74) so any advise from any body ????????????


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I doubt it. The current counterinsurgencies aren't the major reason for the increase in ammo prices. Rather, it is because the global prices for commodities like copper and lead have increased a great deal, largely because countries like India and China are buying them up.

Ending the fights in Iraq and Afghanistan won't change any of that.


----------



## bill5074 (Jun 23, 2008)

I think the war has little to do with it. Like everything else, metals of all types have skyrocketed in price. Your best bet is to buy it in bulk on the internet. It can save you alot of money. I buy 1,000 rnds of .223 for around 375.00 w/ shipping. I don't even shoot my .45 any more. It is just to costly, I stick with my 9mm or plink with my .22's. :smt1099


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

toolboxluis said:


> so any advise from any body



 Punctuation.

 Spell check.

Sentence structure.


----------



## toolboxluis (Jul 23, 2008)

Todd said:


> Punctuation.
> 
> Spell check.
> 
> Sentence structure.


:buttkick::buttkick::buttkick:


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Anyway, if you're waiting around for this one to end...you'll be using your Social Security money to buy ammo. It's "The Long War" and "the long hard slog," remember?

Perpetual war keeps government in the driver's seat, and government likes it that way.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

toolboxluis said:


> :buttkick::buttkick::buttkick:


I couldn't resist. :smt033


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Todd said:


> Punctuation.
> 
> Spell check.
> 
> Sentence structure.


Is that Torture or just your normal form of Cruelty Todd. :anim_lol:

Mike, I am already using Social Security money for ammo. :smt076


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

TOF said:


> Is that Torture or just your normal form of Cruelty Todd. :anim_lol:


Just the every-day, garden variety cruelty. I bust out the torture for special occasions. :smt033


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

TOF said:


> Mike, I am already using Social Security money for ammo. :smt076


And holsters, too. :mrgreen:


----------



## toolboxluis (Jul 23, 2008)

well i am on SSD but it not to get what i need :smt022 yes i am young and hope fully get beter so i can work aging :smt023


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Hey *toolboxluis*, I mean no offense but some of your wording doesn't make sense. I was thinking maybe English is not your first language, is that the case?


----------



## Rhino (Jul 12, 2008)

Gas prices are also a factor. When gas goes up, so does everything else.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Mike Barham said:


> And holsters, too. :mrgreen:


I dipped into my Piggy Bank for that. :mrgreen:

It arrived and is just as nice as the others. Thanks again. :smt1099


----------

